# USA Trains New Center Cupola Caboose



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

News to me...thought I'd post it and share.

http://www.usatrains.com/usatraincentercupola.html 

-Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mark,USA Trains comes thru again with another SCALE nice piece..no cracked bolsters pins on these i bet...also USA if you are watching please incorperate an kadee pad in to your new caboose as i have some of your other and i hate to have to drill holes in it to mount kadee so i have gone with 831s but cant stand the look of them. by the the way your cabooses are the finest running and scale looking cabooses in 1/29th thanks for all you guys do to make our hobby hassle free with all your products. thank you for making the best quality trains in 1/29th scale. my opionion of course..
Nick


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, That was a surprise! I thought USA was done with new large scale products. 

USA - IF you are reading, Please don't make another McGinnis scheme caboose for the New Haven!! If they aren't going to do an NE-6 caboose, at least put a steam era paint scheme on it! There's already the NH extended vision caboose made how many years ago and still in stock! Oh well, the undecorated, painted Red should be good enough for me and my steam era New Haven.
Here's a pic of the scheme I'd prefer...from
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/9282/110186MB.jpg












I know, I know, a NE-6 caboose is not the same as the Northeast Caboose planned by USA, but it is closer than anything out there now. 

But, at $199 list? That seems high, doesn't it? Or am I just getting old. That means a street price of around $130? Might be a be a while for me. I'm sure this will make lots of folks happy!
I hope they are going to put in an auto-shut off for the smoke unit...not that I run USA smoke units anymore.
Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

always reminds me of the American Flyier days


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gonna look real nice behind my USAT Big Boy's...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 10/24/2008 5:09 PM
That's gonna look real nice behind my USAT Big Boy's...





















...............


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, darn! Now I will have to have that caboose (Reading RR, of course) and find a Reading locomotive to go with it. HMMmmmm? I wonder if I could modify the Aristo consolidation with a Wooten firebox? Maybe I'll take the easy way out and just get an RS3.

Decisions, decisions....

Have Fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

WOah!
the fabled North East Style Caboose!! 
so long merely a rumor..now its real! 

yay!

thank you USA Trains!









The "North East Style" of steel caboose..
developed by the Reading in the 20's and also built by the Lehigh Valley and Western Maryland. (the three primary builders of this caboose style)
(and also smaller counts built by L&NE, L&HR, P&WV and CNJ..)


Later migrated to many other railroads as older cabooses were sold off. 


For more info on this style of caboose, check out:

http://www.railroad.net/articles/railfanning/northeastcabooses/ 



http://www.railroad.net/articles/railfanning/northeastcabooses/parttwo.php











Posted By markoles on 10/24/2008 8:57 AM
Wow, That was a surprise! I thought USA was done with new large scale products.




why would they be done with new large scale products??




Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, do you have some info about your statement "I thought USA was done with new large scale products." ? 

I have heard no such rumors ... They did come out with the docksider, the ore cars, and the center cupola caboose recently. 

They also recently added two new streamliner cars, the RPO and the baggage. 

Wondering what the source of your comment is, just in case there is something going on. 

(I do know that Aristo backed out of making more smoothsides after promising two, and then one new one, and it's been over a year since Aristo promised an updated run of streamliners, and then only built one road name in that time, these are facts) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Also dont forget,,,, USA trains is releasing a shorty modern tank car soon...i think it will look like there long moden tank car just shorter like my new MTH modern tank cars... will be a welcome addition... also for you steam fans!!! wait till you see whats comin next.........ooooooooooooo my heart be still...
your gonna peee yourselfs.............is it USA or is it 1/29th???????????? its also friday night and we all know what friday night is RIGHT......








git jiggy with it...........................
tricky Nicky....


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Nick,

Don't tease use without some hints if you got some inside info. HUMOR US!


Anyone know if Southern Pacific or UP ran Center Cupolas?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Well Pete,doesnt seem like i will be getting my allegheny or my berk any time soon.but some of you may be getting your fredom,while others maybe seeing forward. but what ever it is you can be assured that it will work properly..







USA trains after 20 years DOES keep on checking their product and that is based on the quality of the product you get each and every time,,,like they say 'for those who demand the Best, and know the differance'.My opionion of course...
Nick...


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally a NE Style caboose... YES!!!! and in WM and Chessie with WM markings... I'll take 2 please...


as for my oppinion on the other conversation going on in this thread...
I have things from both of the big 1/29th manufacturers... and I have great success with both...

I had one problem with a pinched wire in a USA loco so I had a non working light out of the box... THE HORROR... no problem, I just spliced it?
Things happen I don't blame the company for bad Quality control...

I had one problem with an Aristo RS3 that stopped smoking after a year... sent it back and it was returned fixed in
under 5 days... I thought the service was great...

I can think of no other problems I have had with either...

I do prefer the USA cabooses they look great... 

I run mostly ARISTO but that is because of the balance I personally see in Price, Quality and Detail...
I personally like the fact they have an open forum on their website... and I have never seen them not address and fix any problems that have come up...

USA has had its share of problems also (smoke units, craked gears etc)... just no forum to talk about them as much on...
But I love the products I have from them... 

but we have our oppinions...

Philip


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Nick,

Thanks for the clues. If I 'm correct with the freedom note, I would have to say the Freedom Train which would obviously equate to a 4-8-4 GS-4, Daylight, Warbaby, or Northern. It would seam a 1/29 4-8-4, SF, Daylight and Northern would be the Next Have to Have steam loco for the scale for us left Coasters. The Forward typo could only mean one thing to this esspe fan, I would be suprised because I know ia 1/29 Brass version is being produced by Kiss for Broadway limited and Gold Coast Station in Ventura. But to not let this comrade speck so bluntly. How close is the fireman to the light at the end of the tunnel?

Pete


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Who's The Best In 1/29

I understand Nick's enthusium over USA products. I own both Aristo and USAT. I have a Big Boy and a Hudson, which I shamefully use to pull my USA Daylight consist when The PA's are Being serviced.

There is something about a Die cast Steam Loco, with the detail and Fidelity that USA delivers which I feel make them the Premier for Steam Models. So for Steam you have to tip your stripped hat to USAT. I think Aristo has capitulated that also and is filling needs at a more cost consciensious approch with thier units. If you look at this approch, it is one of the Hallmarks of this scale which makes it the leader fot Large Scale Mainline. It has even drawn in Accucraft with thier AML line to produce in 1/29.

The plastic Diesel line is a toss up. Both have thier stong points and until the GP-38, GP-40, GP-60 race began we had very liitle crossover. I'll probably buy a GP-60 as I have the 40, But I have three GP-38's because they were out first and at the time the first modern diesel. I don't think Aristo was smart with the GP-40 and ALM is even farther down the same path with a GP-60. The locos just are not different enought to generate additional sales or multiple purchases. The Dash 9 was brilliant in timing and quality upgrade.

Passenger cars, USAT, No Debate! Unless your name is Sproket and you run European prototype!

Freight. USAT is the MFG who raised the bar with thier ultimate series, Aristo answered with roller bearing rotaing caps. USTA made an Alum. Tank Car. USAT has wider range of modern cars. I think USAT has a good lead here.

Who's the best? Well if you look at the the top models of the Scale, this award would go to USAT. Aristo may have the award for value within the scale for it's lower cost offerings. We all who chose to invest in 1/29 have benifited in the competion of these two companies and I thing they have also. It will be intresting to see if Marklin/LGB or Bachmann makes a valid attempt to enter 1/29.

Pete


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

And don't forget the USAT Die-Cast B6 0-6-0 is coming out, not to be confused with the 0-6-0T the B6 has a tender..all for a list price of only $1,499.99 but those who can't afford one will diss it...









Didn't USA just recentley realease some ore cars and a speeder?

Nick I heard that too...about Charles Ro replying to what's next in the Ultmate Series as far as locomotives...his reply was a West Coast steamer and start saving your money...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

No insider information, just my observations that USA has slowed their new product offerings to a trickle. The recent 0-6-0T has been around for a few years, and the RPO and Baggage likewise have been around for a few years in preproduction models. Not bashing USA and not sure why my comments draw negative comments about other manufacturers!! Just an observation that they haven't brought out many new products in the last two years or so. This caboose is the first truly new product from them in a long long time. Then again, their product line is extensive and covers many different eras, so it is probably a case of trying to recoup some of their investment before producing more models.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

That is interesting about a B6. I heard that project was still born. It was announced after the Hudson, but no further info has come out. But, seeing as how USA has followed Lionel's strategy, it wouldn't surprise me if they went forward with it. Honestly, other than PEnnsy fans, who will want one after American Mainline's USRA 0-6-0 comes out (in electric and live steam for less than $1000, no less)? 


Wouldn't it have been awesome if USA had done for steam locomotives what they did for diesels? 


Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that the street prices of both the AML and the USAT would be close. 

The AML stuff tends to be a bit more finicky on track, but I would suspect it has greater detail, having seen one personally. This will be interesting. 

Regards, Greg

p.s. Mark, you have forgotten the ore cars and the docksider when you say the caboose is the first new thing in years... so your stetement is not true.

and you said "I thought USA was done with new large scale products"


That is WHY people are taking exception to your statements. Both of your statements were incorrect. Not true.

If you say USAT slowed down introduction of new stuff, that would be accurate, saying they are out of the 1:29 market, people will not agree with you. 

No one is rah rah happy like the Aristo rah rah.. just deal in facts and you will be fine. 

Yeah, I wish USAT came out with products as often as Aristo, but if the wheels came loose on USAT locos like they do on Aristo steamers, then I would be unhappy.

If USAT put the undersides of the box cars on backwards like Aristo I would be unhappy. 

If the coupler mounting pad for a Kadee on a USAT did not work, and was the wrong height and location like on an Aristo I would be unhappy.

So I cannot bash USAT for not turning out cars and locos at a high rate, I'm happy with their quality, and I'm making the assumption that quality takes more time and money.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to build a B6, partly because I heard that the USA Trains B6 was never coming--that it had been canceled


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's what I heard about the B6 also. Did you take a look at the AML? It should be here pretty darn soon, but might be delayed to first quarter. Street price should be in the 800's. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

From my perspective, being in the LS hobby about 7 years now, 
going 2 years between new releases is perfectly normal!  
and "business as usual" for all the LS manufacturers.. 

just an observation.. 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The AML looks great, but it's a little pricey for me and also I'm not sure how wireless will work in a metal body. I'd actually be more interested in USAT steam if they were plastic.

I've been working on a B6 made out of a Bachmann Big hauler


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

No one is rah rah happy like the Aristo rah rah.. just deal in facts and you will be fine.
I understand the second part of your sentence, but don't get the first. 



Yeah, I wish USAT came out with products as often as Aristo, but if the wheels came loose on USAT locos like they do on Aristo steamers, then I would be unhappy.

If USAT put the undersides of the box cars on backwards like Aristo I would be unhappy. 

If the coupler mounting pad for a Kadee on a USAT did not work, and was the wrong height and location like on an Aristo I would be unhappy.

So I cannot bash USAT for not turning out cars and locos at a high rate, I'm happy with their quality, and I'm making the assumption that quality takes more time and money.


1. Agreed. I only have one aristo steamer, and its wheels came loose. I paid $250 for it brand new, and knew the wheels would probably be loose. Was I happy about it? Not really. Was I more annoyed that I had to paint the wheels and siderods? Yes. 

2. Me too. Haven't had any new boxcars with that issue. 

3. Doesn't apply to me, so I couldn't care less.


4. I haven't bashed USA at all. I don't know how much more money it takes, when the USA diesels and freight cars cost about what the Aristo stuff costs. LGB was typically more expensive until they started making some things in China. Before that, USA and ARisto's locomotives were all much more reasonably priced. 




I appreciate your thoughts and can see where my word choice might have caused some folks to take exception, but feel I have made statements based on my observations. I apologize to all if my comments were viewed in that light.

Here's my impression based on the available information I have (which is website data and catalogs only): I don't consider the ore cars 'new', since they are MDC's ore cars that have been remade. The 0-6-0T has been around in a model form for at least 2 years, but is only now getting to the market. The RPO, Combine, and baggage car are pictured on pages 45-46 of the 05-06 USA catalog. 

I'm not putting USA trains down. I like their trains and own several. The diesels and the freight cars I've got are well made. I just have not heard or seen anything from them in the past year to 18 months about any brand new products. It was based on that fact (the silence) that my thoughts were that USA was done making new models, and would be content to produce their current product line. Given that they have an extensive offering, from switchers, early diesels, 2nd generation diesels, modern diesels and a plethora of freight and passenger cars to go with it, they have their bases fairly well covered. 

From the webpage, this new caboose looks to be pretty sweet. Brand new caboose trucks? What are caboose trucks!? Have to do some research. I never even thought about the trucks, figuring that typical freight trucks were the order of the day. Plus the circuitry to keep the marker lights lit when the train stops? Sweet! And a brakeman? Raising the bar, for sure! 



Better?

Mike - I've been watching your B6 project. Looking good!! 


Mark


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Esppe Pete on 10/24/2008 9:17 PM

Anyone know if Southern Pacific or UP ran Center Cupolas? 

Pete


I doubt this version was ever used on the UP or SP as it's an eastern prototype. UP had a lot of center cupolas, but they were not the USA variety. 

They looked like this HO model which is referred to as a CA-4:











More can be seen here: UP Cabeese


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Esppe Pete on 10/24/2008 9:17 PM

Anyone know if Southern Pacific or UP ran Center Cupolas?
Pete


Posted By San Juan on 10/25/2008 3:54 PM

I doubt this version was ever used on the UP or SP as it's an eastern prototype. UP had a lot of center cupolas, but they were not the USA variety.




I have to keep cross-posting between the two threads on this topic! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />
oh well..

yes, UP has owned this style of caboose!
in fact, they have one in service at this moment..
ex C&NW, originally LV..currently in use in UP MOW service:

 http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=212793

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=945762 

The fact that these cabooses started out in the East really has no bearing on where they wound up..
they have been found all over the country..

I dont know about SP..I will see what I can dig up..


Scot


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the USAT B6 on Charles Ro website...it kinda suprised me too!

USA Trains B6

To be honest with you I'd take a die-cast loco any day over a brass version...









Sneaky sneaky Charlie Ro is showing a delivery date of 11/23/08..hehehehe...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, the USAT ore cars are completely new and 1:29, and not 1:32 as the MDC. I have both and I can tell you the USAT ones are larger, heavier, and have much better trucks, the MDC was famous for cracked sideframes. 

In fact, anyone in San Diego that wants some MTH cars cheap, come by. I wanted ore cars, and did not want to pay the LGB prices. Now it turns out, to my dismay, that Santa Fe NEVER had those cute little ore cars. Drat. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I think the the USA ore cars are just rehashed Lionel cars.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/25/2008 9:14 PM
Mark, the USAT ore cars are completely new and 1:29, and not 1:32 as the MDC. I have both and I can tell you the USAT ones are larger, heavier, and have much better trucks, the MDC was famous for cracked sideframes. 

*In fact, anyone in San Diego that wants some MTH cars cheap, come by.* I wanted ore cars, and did not want to pay the LGB prices. Now it turns out, to my dismay, that Santa Fe NEVER had those cute little ore cars. Drat. 

Regards, Greg


Hi Gregg, I figure you meant to say MDC ore cars?? If you've got MTH cars for sale let me know and I'll figure a way out (friend in the area) to get them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a shot of a UP Caboose in Cozad, NE, parked at the old train station.








Closeup of the Trucks


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/26/2008 10:49 AM
Here's a shot of a UP Caboose in Cozad, NE, parked at the old train station.








Closeup of the Trucks











im no caboose expert or nothin but this caboose looks an alful lot alike the one USA offers now no???? in mean the trucks look different but on the whole looks good to me no...
Nick..


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 10/26/2008 10:58 AM

im no caboose expert or nothin but this caboose looks an alful lot alike the one USA offers now no???? in mean the trucks look different but on the whole looks good to me no...
Nick..



It's close, but there are some major differences. One obvious difference is the cupola. It's not flush to the sides on the USA caboose. This is the USA caboose I believe you're referring to: 









But I don't expect USA, or any manufacturer in large scale to model a specific UP prototype. While there may be enough demand in HO and other scales, I doubt there is enough in large scale. The extended vision is a very common late era caboose and is appropriate for many railroads. Although I didn't find any photos of a UP prototype.


However the USA bay window caboose is pretty close to real UP bay window cabeese:










UP Bay Window Caboose


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to make the UP caboose that is in Cozad, per the pix I took. I found these plans in an old decal book I got off ebay:








I adjusted the above plan to a size/look that fits in good with the MDC cars I use in my freight trains. I have the USA UP caboose with the larger cupola on top but want to get away from it. Figured to alter some trucks to get close to the ones on the Cozad caboose.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Enginear, you are right, meant to say MDC, not MTH... Chuck is getting to me ha ha! 

Paul, I think they are new cars, they do not look the same as the lionel. I have two the the USAT cars so have seen them in person, and have seen several pictures of the lionels. 

(Why is everyone so focused on believing USAT did not design these from scratch?) 

They are definitely not MDC cars, I have these side by side at home. I seriously doubt that USAT bought the molds from lionel. 

I'll look up more pictures of the lionel... and see if I can post the photos. The USAT site only had drawings last time I was there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

The New Haven version will *DEFINITELY *be going on my *"MUST-BUY LIST"*







- should go perfect with the Aristo RS-3 (if they ever get around to producing the New Haven paint scheme







they were talking about for this year!). Need a New Haven freight train to complement my PA-powered USA Trains "Merchant's Limited" streamliner!







(For days when I wanted to play "mainline standard gauge" vs. (mostly Shay-powered)







"narrow-gauge logging / mining railroad!). I was actually contemplating kitbashing / scratchbuilding a caboose along these lines, since *nothing else on the market remotely resembles them.*









Mark, the non-McGinnis paint scheme you suggested would be nice to see as well; I'd settle for either one (judging by the line drawing on the USA Trains site, though, looks like they're planning on doing the McGinnis scheme) . The modernistic block *"NH"* scheme was maybe the *ONLY good thing that incompetent crook McGinnis did *







while he ran the rest of the New Haven *into the ground.*
















Tom


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Why wait for the green/orange RS-3? There are a lot of NH road units out there, inlcuding protoypical FA-FB, GP-9, 44 ton switcher, and U-25-B!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So does anyone have any info on WHEN the center cupola caboose wlll be out? I'm ready to spring for a Reading...


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

" Tom,

Why wait for the green/orange RS-3? There are a lot of NH road units out there, inlcuding protoypical FA-FB, GP-9, 44 ton switcher, and U-25-B!!"

*Mark, I was after the one of the RS-3's specifically because I remember watching them switch the former Bay Street yard (now long gone *







* other than overgrown mainline track that used to run down to Newport RI) back when I was maybe 4 ~ 5 years old. *







*I got lucky & picked one of the McGinnis - schemed ones off of eBay about a month or so ago. *







*I'll still go for one of the Alpert-schemed ones if Aristo ever gets around to producing it. *







*By the way - it makes for a NICE-looking *







*New Haven commuter train at the head of a couple of USA streamlined coaches! *










(I've got pictures, just haven't downloaded them from the camera yet).












*Tom*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

I know what you mean. My friend Chris has a Alpert schemed RS-3, #529. Combining aristo and usa passenger equipment affords a realistic looking New Haven train, minus broken windows and road grime.

I had to let my membership lapse, otherwise, I'd be able to show you the pictures! Here's Jim's video, which contains some footage of that train:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUPosrgEjJs

George told me that no RS-3s are scheduled for this year. Oh well, whatever.


Mark


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mark, here's the pictures for you...*


















*This one's slightly blurry *







-










*- Both shots were taken with the cell phone camera (Apple iPhone 3G), & the cloudiness made for slow shutter speeds (& this was a try at an "action" shot *







*). I added some lead weights to RS-3's fuel tank to enable it to get 2 or 3 of those HEAVY *







*USAT coaches up the 3% grade*. *Too bad on the news on the availability (or more accurately, the lack thereof! *







*) on the Alpert - schemed RS-3's. *







*(Hope USA is better on the new caboose!). *







*Tom*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked USA Trains about availability and just got an email:

*"Mid to late summer*

USA TRAINS
P.O. Box 100
Malden, MA 02148
781-322-6084


-----Original Message-----
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 6:51 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: center cupola caboose

Dear USAT:

When do you expect that center cupola caboose to be released? I've 
got a couple perfect spots for it."



I was hoping to pick one up at the ECLSTS. I'm guessing mid to late summer will turn out to mean something more like a year from now


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

I don't think they ever planned an Alpert schemed version. Just the green and orange scheme, most likely the hot dog scheme. That's the one I like the best. My buddy Chris has a custom built RS-1 (S-4 shells, boards, and aristo trucks) in the hot dog scheme and it is a beautiful scheme. He also has one of the NH RS-3s like yours that he just retrucked and reboarded. I think he even painted the brass handrails orange. Looking forward to seeing the pair run together at some point. 


Nice pictures, by the way. Those streamliners are great!! 

Mike - I'd guess you are right on the delivery!! 

Mark


----------

